# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  It's all Al's fault!!..

## savage

O.K. as promised a few months back and lack of time to post here due to a new direction in a hobby that I intend to intergrate into my woodwork, here is my first major work after 4 simple sun-catchers. It is entered into the Campbelltown Fishers Ghost Festival, much to my reluctance. But thanks again to the post's by Al (Ozwinner) I am enjoying this greatly. This is the form of lead-lighting called "Foiling", as used to make the Tiffany lamp shade's, as of next week I will be learning to do the older style and more traditional lead-light with the heavier lead. My first job will be the side light on the front door as I replaced the door last year with a nice lead-light. 
Well here it is, I have called it "Tall Ship", I hope you like it and I also hope the picture turns out.

----------


## DJ's Timber

Brilliant job  :2thumbsup:  Savage, shame Al doesn't hang around here anymore to see what he started  :Shock:  :Biggrin:

----------


## savage

Thanks!...What happened to Al?....!!!

----------


## Gra

> Thanks!...What happened to Al?....!!!

  He don't hang out here any more, but I will point him to this thread to let him know he started something :2thumbsup:  
By the way, cool ship, good luck with the judges (where's the fingers crossed smilie)

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

That is one nice panel! 
Got any ideas of a final resting place for it after the show?

----------


## wheelinround

Nice to see you back Eric. 
It's a nice piece of work admire lead lighting totally. :2thumbsup:  Good luck at the exhibition. 
Ray

----------


## savage

I am not sure what to do with it yet, I might put it on ebay just to suss out the reaction I really don't know as yet.  
G'Day ray, how ya been, as yo can see I've been busy, plus Physio 4 days a week plus all the normal chores And my daughter using my puter, Ive not had much time to myself.

----------


## wheelinround

> I am not sure what to do with it yet, I might put it on ebay just to suss out the reaction I really don't know as yet.  
> G'Day ray, how ya been, as yo can see I've been busy, plus Physio 4 days a week plus all the normal chores And my daughter using my puter, Ive not had much time to myself.

  PM Dingo he's into buying boats  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  at least this one he could hang in the lounge room  
Improving Eric slowly to damn slowly leg has healed but ankle is another matter. No its warmer I hope t get out to the gym again so might call in if its still ok. 
What have you done to be getting physio 4 days a week.??

----------


## savage

Hey Ray,
Sure, pop in when you can. I have an old back injury and it is just getting worse over time, but the insurance co reckon I can just go out and get a job, (would love to) but in reality that's not how the world works. Hence the woodwork and lead-lighting. I hope to sell a few pieces now and then,  I'll tell you all about it when we meet, you'll get a laugh.

----------


## pawnhead

> I have an old back injury and it is just getting worse over time, but the insurance co reckon I can just go out and get a job, (would love to) but in reality that's not how the world works.

  I know where you're coming from. I ended up having a back op, but it'll never be as good as it used to be.   
It's a pity that we never grow any younger.  :Frown:

----------


## Tankstand

Looks great Savage, have you gotten the cutting down pat or do you grind to shape?

----------


## savage

> Looks great Savage, have you gotten the cutting down pat or do you grind to shape?

  Well it is a case of cutting as close as possible andgrozing the edges, then with a final grind to fit. Sounds like a quick thing to do but sometimes one piece can take a few hours to get it just right.

----------


## savage

Well, tonight was the judging of the arts and crafts in the Fishers Ghost Festival and guess what, I took out 1st place in the lead lighting section, all unexpected and a little embarrassing. :Blush7:

----------


## Wood Butcher

:brava: Well Done! Don't be embarrased, it is a fine piece of craftsmanship! :2thumbsup:

----------


## DJ's Timber

:brava:  well deserved if you ask me  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Brickie

Nice piece Savage. 
Owh, and Al's still here, somewhere.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## echnidna

In future don't take any notice of Al, 
forgive me please Al 
(insert  leg humping smilie here)

----------


## Brickie

That Al seems like such a nice chap.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## savage

Thanks brickie, ahh! Al's O.K. his bark is worse than his humpin'..err! I mean bite!..yes!...yes!..bite....his bark is worse than his bite!....LOOK!...what's that up there!....(run away!)....Ha, works every time!.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Brickie

Sooo.....done anymore leadlighting? 
I have moved onto metalwork, sorry, I mean Al has.... :Fisch:

----------


## OLDPHART

Onya!! :2thumbsup:

----------


## savage

Yup!...I'll have to get around to taking some pictures.

----------


## wheelinround

Well done Eric  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Artiglass

> O.K. as promised a few months back and lack of time to post here due to a new direction in a hobby that I intend to intergrate into my woodwork, here is my first major work after 4 simple sun-catchers. It is entered into the Campbelltown Fishers Ghost Festival, much to my reluctance. But thanks again to the post's by Al (Ozwinner) I am enjoying this greatly. This is the form of lead-lighting called "Foiling", as used to make the Tiffany lamp shade's, as of next week I will be learning to do the older style and more traditional lead-light with the heavier lead. My first job will be the side light on the front door as I replaced the door last year with a nice lead-light. 
> Well here it is, I have called it "Tall Ship", I hope you like it and I also hope the picture turns out.

  
Well done !!! Excellent job and design    :brava:

----------


## Ashore

> Well done !!! Excellent job and design

  Artglass I know WA is a little behind the times ....but that thread is 3 Years old  :Doh:

----------


## Artiglass

> Artglass I know WA is a little behind the times ....but that thread is 3 Years old

  
Maybe...........and I am new here and catching up. There is no such thing as an outdated piece of praise for good work...... 
is there ?   :Biggrin:

----------


## Ashore

No mate there isn't, and it is a nice piece  :2thumbsup:

----------

